# torque pro and the diesel



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I use the enginelink app and there is allot I cant do there either. I am not computer techy enough to load the PID's nor can I even find the PID's to get that info. Good Luck.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You have to upload Chevy onto Torque...Settings > Manage Custom OBD2 PID's > settings > add predefined set > select Chevy.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I did it was pontiac/gm/opel/vauhallx what i get it Green=active but a lot are not green and wating for data i think if it was a gas cruze it might be different


----------

